# Anyone race on the Bianchi FG Lite?



## jjvibes (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello Bianchi Fans!
I have called many shops in the Northeast regarding opinions on the FG Lite. Sadly, many (99%) store owners didn't know much about these bikes. (meaning, didn't sell them and don't know anyone who races on the FG Lite.)

Well, this is my last hope that someone on this forum can give me a review on this frame. 
My questions are: Is it light with Dura Ace, stiff for sprinting and climbing, etc..

Lastly, I am now leaning towards the Cannondale six 13. I know this is a Bianchi forum, but I was hoping I could compare the two race bikes, however not able to speak or test ride an FG lite it looks like the Cannondale might be my next race bike.

Any thoughts would be just swell..
thanks.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I have a full Al FG Lite. Best race bike I have ever ridden by far. It is really light (15.9lbs), really stiff when you put the power down, and corners really well. I highly recomend it, if you can get one.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Here's a photo.


----------

